# Expectant or new variety pacman mouse?



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Picture does not do justice, I have a mouse due in 5 days approx but am concerned regarding her current size.

She currently looks like a deformed pacman frog.
For those that have not seen a pacman frog









My slightly pregnant mouse,


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

measurement across the widest part of the belly a full 6cm picture taken at 21:40 UK time.
She is showing major signs of discomfort and walks like she has chapped legs.

Any suggestions of how to make her more comfortable over the next few days prior to her birthing besides keeping her warm and quiet as possible. I must admit I am never usually concerned of pregnant mice but this one does have me very concerned especially being so big at this stage.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be concerned personally. I had a mouse look very similar : viewtopic.php?f=22&t=11870&start=0 
Page 2


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As I said cordane normally I just leave them to it, but this one is not right, can`t put my finger on it but she is definately in discomfort with all her actions.

I have this awful feeling she may drop the whole litter stillborn. Need to buy an ultrasound or featal monitor, not hearing any heartbeats using stethoscope. This doe is the last of the colony that had sudden deaths, so half expecting her to pass away at any time aswell.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I was right to be concerned, time now 23:36 UK time and just checked and the doe has passed away, obviously to much for the little girls heart.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Have to agree, she looked off to me too, when you first posted her picture. Couldn't tell you how, other than something about her...neck? the way the babies were sitting? I couldn't see her face very well, but there was a sense of misery about her. I hate to find out that she wasn't going to be just fine.  So sorry for your lose.

Take care,
Zanne


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Zanne I sensed something was not right. One of those things have to wait on path lab results of the other members of the colouny and her aswell but am suspecting some genetical problem occured with that line, although I never knew the parentage due to stock being purchased from a pet shop but took me 6 weeks from purchase to get into a healthy condition.

End of that doe line now. Atleast one of my other does gave birth last night on time without any problems. Argente satin Buck x Dove doe Buck I know from previous pairing carries dove, mock choc, black and broken. Dove unknown background so should be interesting to see what the kits colour turn out.


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear your doe passed away.  i do also see that there is something not right.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i have had this happen too and the poor thing passed away, i am so sorry for the poor little girl


----------

